# Nuchal screen test results



## ALISON69

Hi 

I am 44 and pregnant and just got my results back from nuchal screening and I don't understand them. Or understand how they get the results. 
Mine say negative 1-180 chance . But still feel this is low as I have a friend and hers was 1-24,000 
Makes mine look really bad.


----------



## Garnet

ALISON69 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 44 and pregnant and just got my results back from nuchal screening and I don't understand them. Or understand how they get the results.
> Mine say negative 1-180 chance . But still feel this is low as I have a friend and hers was 1-24,000
> Makes mine look really bad.

It means you have a healthy baby for being 44. I have never seen anyone with with less 1/50 chances have an issue trisomes or downs. Enjoy your pregnancy. That is one of the biggest hurdle that you have to pass when having a child at an advanced maternal age.


----------



## TicToc

Do you know what the nuchal measurement and blood test results were? I just got my results back today and have been online obsessing over them. The age factor can really throw off the results since they combine all three factors (age, scan measurement, and blood results). Those are still good odds though, I believe anything over 1/150 is no longer considered high risk.


----------



## ALISON69

TicToc said:


> Do you know what the nuchal measurement and blood test results were? I just got my results back today and have been online obsessing over them. The age factor can really throw off the results since they combine all three factors (age, scan measurement, and blood results). Those are still good odds though, I believe anything over 1/150 is no longer considered high risk.

Hi

these was my results, 12weeks 5 days Nuchal Measurement: 208mm - 1.29MoM (whatever that means)
free b-hCG level : 29.2ng/ml - 0.99MoM
PAPP-A level  1869 miu/L - 0.73MoM

so if any can compare or explain what the MoM bit means it would be great to know..


----------



## Garnet

Because of your age they are probably doing a Level 2 scan early to to have reassurance that the blood results are correct so they still have time to do a amnio if need be. You are be fine!


----------



## TicToc

HHHmmmmm.... I don't know what the MoM means either. I assume mine are in MoM since i did find a chart that gives the normal ranges for MoM and the numbers they gave me fit in those ranges and they were said to be 'normal'... 

Mine were:
NT - 1.0 (but they said it was .93mm the day of the scan, so maybe this is MoM or else they rounded up???)

HCG - 1.12 (normal range I found for MoM was between .?? and 2.5... or something)

PAPP-A - .87 (normal MoM was anything greater than .4)

Age - 39 now, 40 at delivery

Odds given - 1/610 for downs and 1/10,000 for other 

I will see if I can find the link for where I found these ranges.


----------



## Butterball Ma

I am 33 and my hormone screen came back last week with a 1/205 chance of Downs. It's still only about a half a percent chance, but almost double what my risk should be: 1/389. I had a DNA bloodtest done on Thursday to check further. All of our u/s soft markers came back fine, so hopefully we find out everything is fine in about 10 days. We are considered high risk, though, likely due to my age. We're not focusing on it too much, as he seems to be super healthy physically and we're hoping for the best.


----------



## ALISON69

hi butterball, 

good luck with your results, but I wouldnt call your age a high risk factor, they normally say high risk is past 35 years..


----------



## Butterball Ma

I hear ya, just repeating what the specialist said. I had always heard 35 as well, but even my OB called me "advanced maternal age" at 31, when I had my IUD removed. But luckily, the genetic counselor just called today. We are in the clear (well, 99.1 percent) for all trisomies tested, which is quite a relief. I hope everyone gets the results they hope for...


----------

